# How do I hang mower deck on 170?



## weekender (Jul 11, 2011)

Can anyone help me with how to hang a 38" mower deck from the lift mechanism on a model 170, circa 1988/90? Pictures would be very helpful but I can't find any. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,weekender!Can you post the model/serial#,on the tractor?it will help to find which type of hanger system it uses.


----------



## weekender (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome jhn. The serial # is M00170X028649 and the model is 170TRACTOR. Thanks again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*deck*

I'm assuming that the hanger brackets are there,so here goes. There should be 2 arms, at the rear of the tractor,that hang down,and connect to the rear of the deck,on small brackets.Closer to the front,just in front of the spindles,there should be 2 shorter arms,with the one on the left side ,being adjustable. It looks like the belt is tensioned when the deck is lowered,so the belt should simply go over the deck drive pulley,and then the engine pulley. I'm trying to work from a parts diagram,so it's not as precise as I'd like.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If this isn't working ,you could go to the local JD shop and try to get a picture of one.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum weekender,
cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## weekender (Jul 11, 2011)

jhn,
I will try it this weekend and let you know. I do I have a JD shop nearby and will see what he has. Thanks.

Thanks for the welcome farmertim.


----------

